# Xpedition Xscape



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Great review....very under rated brand


----------



## Swampwise (Sep 2, 2015)

I've added this now to my long term collection. I've got 80# limbs on it now and will pick up some lighter limbs for future use, won't be 48 forever. It has the same ibo as the mx16 but it's faster. The xscape doesn't have the caged riser, the quiver mounts, or the rear stabilizer mounts. Overlooked bows in my opinion. The factory tune is as good as it gets.


----------

